# VIN check



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

Hey I was just checking to see if anyone has access to a vehicle reports or title search based on VIN #? I just need to see when my truck was purchased by the original owner so I can fill out some paper work for a class action suit. So if anyone can do that for me if you can post up or pm me that would be great thanks.

John.

By the way it is for a Chevy Blazer and the suit is in regards to Dexcool coolant so if you have a vehicle that uses it (there is a pretty long list of covered vehicle) you should check it out.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

http://www.carfax.com/
"If" you're willing to drop $30 for it.

I've used it before and it works ok.
.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

Yeah I am trying to avoid paying that much for it since I am guessing someone on here probably has an account with a similar service already.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*just call a dealer*

and give them the vin and they can tell you all about it .. I took my vin in to get a part and they print everything off from it ... color, date when it's made ... the whole works .... Free of charge ...... or go visit the service desk


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

narfpoit said:


> Hey I was just checking to see if anyone has access to a vehicle reports or title search based on VIN #? I just need to see when my truck was purchased by the original owner so I can fill out some paper work for a class action suit. So if anyone can do that for me if you can post up or pm me that would be great thanks.
> 
> John.
> 
> By the way it is for a Chevy Blazer and the suit is in regards to Dexcool coolant so if you have a vehicle that uses it (there is a pretty long list of covered vehicle) you should check it out.



what about dexcool?curious whats going on...rpolly 1/3 to 1/5 of the vehicles that come into my work use it..


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*radiators*

it plugs them up and leaks


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

The problem begins with a faulty rad cap. This allows air to come into contact with the dexcool which when at opporating temps turns it into a sludge which causes clogs and then leaks. It also dissolves some types of gaskete material which allows it to enter other engine components which is even worse.


----------

